# Nikon D5100: ISO level?



## gryffinwings (May 8, 2012)

So I'm working to see if I can work a little more with ISO levels. But I'd rather prefer to have it in auto, but the problem I face is that I prefer to shoot in Program or Aperture Priority, and then it doesn't have ISO settings at auto, I don't have it. So what can I do about this? The only options I have that I can see are to manually change it in those P and A modes, but that requires menu diving as far as I can tell. Any ideas?


----------



## MTVision (May 8, 2012)

gryffinwings said:
			
		

> So I'm working to see if I can work a little more with ISO levels. But I'd rather prefer to have it in auto, but the problem I face is that I prefer to shoot in Program or Aperture Priority, and then it doesn't have ISO settings at auto, I don't have it. So what can I do about this? The only options I have that I can see are to manually change it in those P and A modes, but that requires menu diving as far as I can tell. Any ideas?



Auto ISO should work in aperture priority. I've never tried it but I don't see why it wouldn't. 

And you don't have to menu dive to change the ISO. There is a Fn button on the front of the camera that you can assign to ISO (or other things). Then to change ISO you would hold down the Fn button and spin the wheel. 

To assign the Fn button you go into the custom setting menu (pencil icon). Scroll down to F-controls and once you click OK it will bring you directly to the option to assign the Fn button


EDIT: I'm lazy so I looked up the ISO thing (instead of grabbing my camera) and it said auto ISO works in aperture and program


----------



## IByte (May 8, 2012)

gryffinwings said:
			
		

> So I'm working to see if I can work a little more with ISO levels. But I'd rather prefer to have it in auto, but the problem I face is that I prefer to shoot in Program or Aperture Priority, and then it doesn't have ISO settings at auto, I don't have it. So what can I do about this? The only options I have that I can see are to manually change it in those P and A modes, but that requires menu diving as far as I can tell. Any ideas?



From what I've learned or useful to me, is that I try to adjust the ISO levels with my white balance.  For example if I am shooting on a bright sunny day keep the ISO level around 100-250 range, along with your appropriate WB. Take a few pictures within that range to see what kind of pictures are produced.  But on a sunny day I would stay around 100 an adjust the shutter and aperatture accordingly.  Before you shoot Google camsimulator, it's a useful tool before shooting photos, good luck my friend.


----------



## gryffinwings (May 8, 2012)

What I see in A-priority:
ISO-A
ISO Sensitivity 6400
Under ISO sensitivity settings:
ISO Sensitivity 6400
Auto ISO sensitivity control ON
Maximum Sensitivity 3200
Minimum shutter speed 1/30

In auto I see ISO auto.What is going on?????


----------



## MTVision (May 8, 2012)

gryffinwings said:
			
		

> What I see in A-priority:ISO-AISO Sensitivity 6400Under ISO sensitivity settings:ISO Sensitivity 6400Auto ISO sensitivity control ONMaximum Sensitivity 3200Minimum shutter speed 1/30In auto I see ISO auto.What is going on?????



Your camera will not use an ISO higher then the maximum (3200). Minimum shutter speed means (I think) that your shutter speed won't go below that 1/30. The ISO will raise to keep the shutter speed faster then 1/30. 

Is that what your asking?


----------



## gryffinwings (May 8, 2012)

I'm wandering what I'm seeing under Aperture priority is actually ISO auto.


----------



## MTVision (May 8, 2012)

gryffinwings said:
			
		

> I'm wandering what I'm seeing under Aperture priority is actually ISO auto.



What are you seeing? I guess I'm not really sure what your asking. 

If its set to auto ISO it will say ISO-A on the LCD and Probably in the viewfinder. 

Example:

Aperture priority - you set the aperture to f/8 and your ISO is set to (or says) 100. If its too dark and the shutter speed would be under 1/30 @ f/8, ISO 100 the camera will choose a different ISO to keep your shutter speed up. 

You can change it so that the shutter speed won't drop below 1/100 (or whatever shutter speed you want). 

I've never used auto ISO so I'm not sure if it will show what ISO was used right before you snap the shot. But you can always see what ISO was used by reviewing the images. There is an option to see all the shooting info during review.


----------



## gryffinwings (May 8, 2012)

I'm seeing ISO-A on the LCD screen while using Aperture Priority, at the same time I do see that there is a setting saying ISO 400 or something as well. Am I using auto ISO when it says ISO-A?


----------



## MTVision (May 8, 2012)

gryffinwings said:
			
		

> I'm seeing ISO-A on the LCD screen while using Aperture Priority, at the same time I do see that there is a setting saying ISO 400 or something as well. Am I using auto ISO when it says ISO-A?



Yes. I said above that I'm not sure if you will see the ISO change on the display. But it you go back through the pictures it will show the different ISO's used

You can still set the ISO (like yours is set at 400) but auto ISO will override it. But yes auto iso works in aperture priority. If you have it turned on and it says ISO-A then it's on/working.


----------



## gryffinwings (May 9, 2012)

Thanks for the help in clarifying things for me.


----------



## jriepe (May 9, 2012)

When using auto ISO you still set an ISO.  Your camera will go only as low as the ISO that is set.  For instance let's assume you are shooting in aperture priority at f/8 and you want a minimum shutter speed of 1/125 sec. with a maximum ISO of 1600.  Let's also assume you have set the ISO to 400.  Your camera will choose the lowest ISO between 400 & 1600 to that is necessary to give you correct exposure for the other settings.  The camera will not choose an ISO lower than 400 so when using auto ISO set your ISO to 100 so if enough light is available the camera can go to a lower ISO.  Also assuming the mentioned settings if there is not enough light for proper exposure at the maximum ISO set to attain a shutter speed of 1/125 sec. the camera will choose a lower shutter speed.  This is the way my D80 and D7000 work so I'm quite sure the D5100 works the same way.

Jerry


----------



## StandingBear1983 (May 9, 2012)

Apatuare Prioraty DOES NOT HAVE AUTO ISO - you have to set the iso, you can call it a "partly manual" mode, the shutter speed is controled by the camera but the ISO isn't - it shoots within on what you put the ISO manual too.

If you want to shoot with the correct ISO, look at your scene at evaluate what shutter speeds you get, if your shooting moving objects shoot at least at 1/125 and if its still objects you can get through with using 1/60, 1/80 handheld (if you don't have VR in your lens), if you see in Aparture Priority that the camera can't get these shutter speeds automatically, then you need to put the camera on higher ISO, until you get the minimum of those shutter speeds. 

I would suggest first "getting away" with opening the F stop instead of just upping your ISO, depends if you have a fast lens (assuming that were talking night photography), another thing, when you shoot in 1.8f\2.8f at night or in a poorly lit room,if you can, overwrite the auto focus by manually focusing to get optimum results, because sometimes the camera focuses on a wrong subject that you want\need. this is my 2 cents.


----------



## MTVision (May 10, 2012)

StandingBear1983 said:
			
		

> Apatuare Prioraty DOES NOT HAVE AUTO ISO - you have to set the iso, you can call it a "partly manual" mode, the shutter speed is controled by the camera but the ISO isn't - it shoots within on what you put the ISO manual too.
> 
> If you want to shoot with the correct ISO, look at your scene at evaluate what shutter speeds you get, if your shooting moving objects shoot at least at 1/125 and if its still objects you can get through with using 1/60, 1/80 handheld (if you don't have VR in your lens), if you see in Aparture Priority that the camera can't get these shutter speeds automatically, then you need to put the camera on higher ISO, until you get the minimum of those shutter speeds.
> 
> I would suggest first "getting away" with opening the F stop instead of just upping your ISO, depends if you have a fast lens (assuming that were talking night photography), another thing, when you shoot in 1.8f\2.8f at night or in a poorly lit room,if you can, overwrite the auto focus by manually focusing to get optimum results, because sometimes the camera focuses on a wrong subject that you want\need. this is my 2 cents.



That is incorrect. 

You can turn auto ISO on and it DOES work in aperture priority. 

Aperture priority does not automatically change the ISO - only the shutter speed so you are correct. But the d5100 has an auto ISO option that works in manual, aperture priority, shutter priority and probably program. 

I know for a fact that it works in aperture priority since I tried it right before I posted this. ISO was set at 100, f/3.5 and 1/200. Auto ISO was turned on with a minimum shutter speed of 1/200 and a maximum ISO of 6400. I took a shot and my ISO automatically changed to 6400. So yes aperture priority does have auto ISO if your camera has that option and it is on - or at least the Nikon d5100 does


----------



## gryffinwings (May 10, 2012)

Actually it does have it, I turned it on and eventually verified that auto iso worked through the view finder.


----------



## StandingBear1983 (May 10, 2012)

"Aperture priority does not automatically change the ISO" - that is what i meant Megan, who would turn on auto ISO in apature mode?. you got less control, lol, its like a P mode...sorta.


----------



## dumeril7 (May 10, 2012)

I use auto ISO in aperture-priority mode most of the time, in fact.  Its a very useful way to do it because you can constrain the ISO setting to a desired range, while keeping the shutter at a speed that allows hand-holding the camera.

My settings often look like this:

Exposure mode:  Aperture priority
ISO Sensitivity:  100
Auto ISO sensitivity: On
Maximum Sensitivity: 1600
Minimum shutter speed: 1/(2*focal length of the lens, taking into account the DX crop factor)

Essentially, I'm telling the camera, "Keep the aperture at a fixed value.  Change the shutter speed as necessary to get correct exposure, but don't let it go any slower than X (which is the slowest at which I can hold the camera without shake blurring the image).  Try to keep the ISO at 100, but if doing so requires a slower shutter speed than X, then you can raise the ISO as necessary, up to 1600."

If I can't get a correct exposure with these settings, I might raise the maximum ISO and use noise reduction in post-prod.

D7


----------



## jriepe (May 10, 2012)

dumeril7 said:


> I use auto ISO in aperture-priority mode most of the time, in fact.  Its a very useful way to do it because you can constrain the ISO setting to a desired range, while keeping the shutter at a speed that allows hand-holding the camera.
> 
> My settings often look like this:
> 
> ...



Same here.  Some people seem to feel that auto ISO is a dirty word or only for the novice who knows not what he is doing but I disagree.  For instance I shoot birds with my 70-300 f/4-5.6 lens.  I may want to shoot in aperture priority at f/8 instead of f/5.6 for sharper images.  And I may want to set my minimum shutter speed to 1/250sec. to freeze any movement of the bird.  Okay Standing Bear so far I know I want an aperture of f/8 and a minimum shutter speed of 1/250sec.  What I don't know is what ISO is going to give me that in ever changing light so why not let the camera decide.  The camera will select the lowest ISO that will give me the proper exposure for the settings I desire.  I have noise reduction software but I don't have blurry image software.  So why does auto ISO get such a bad rap?  I think it is a good thing just as you do dumeril.

Jerry


----------



## MTVision (May 10, 2012)

StandingBear1983 said:
			
		

> "Aperture priority does not automatically change the ISO" - that is what i meant Megan, who would turn on auto ISO in apature mode?. you got less control, lol, its like a P mode...sorta.



Yes but the OP was specifically asking if auto ISO worked in aperture priority - which it does. I'm assuming they were already aware that it doesn't normally change the ISO.


----------



## imyd8 (Jun 21, 2012)

MTVision said:


> StandingBear1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




-----------------------------
It looks like to me that when you set the ISO Max Sensitivity to 6400, when you took a picture, the ISO was "automatically changed to 6400". Why is that? (instead of automatically adjust to whatever the ISO should be). I've just purchased a D5100, and set to the Aperture Priority mode (which I always use). I set Auto ISO Sentivity to ON; ISO Sensitivity to 100; Max Sensitivity to 6400; Min Shutter Speed to 1/30. When I take picture using the internal built-in flash light, the camera automatically switched to 6400 with speed at 1/60. I then changed the max sensitifity to 800 and took the same picture at the same location. I noticed the camera automatically switched to 800 with speed at 1/60. My question is: in Aperture Priority mode with built-in flash turned on, why the camera always switches to its max sensitivity instead of do some calculation and adjustment based on the current environment? Is this the firmware bug?

Thanks for your advise.


----------

